# SPS-Techniker



## Tobias2k9 (27 Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich stehe vor der schweren Wahl eine Technikerausbildung zu beginnen...also der Wille ist jedenfalls definitv da, da mich das Thema sehr interessiert. Was haltet ihr vom Staaltich geprüften Automatisierungstechniker ? Das einzige Problem was ich dabei habe ist, das ich in meiner momentanen Arbeitsstelle häuffig verreisen muss. Was haltet ihr von einem Fernstudium, hat einer von euch da schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht und inwiefern wird es angesehen ? Ich meine besser als Facharbeiter ist es allemal oder ? Weiß nicht wo ich anfangen soll und was ich machen soll bitte helft mir !!! 

lg

tobias


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wenn du mal hier im Forum nach _Fernstudium_ suchst, da gibt 
es schon einige Diskussionen.


----------



## Buhmann (27 Januar 2009)

Nabend.
Falls du wirklich den "SPS-Techniker" meinst is das eigentlich nen total Sinnloser Titel. Viel lernt man da nicht wirklich. Jeder Azubi der in der Schule aufgepasst hat und einen guten SPS Lehrer hatte, ließt sich das einmal durch und könnte die Prüfung machen. 
Das ist zumindest meine Meinung, ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass mir das Fach in der Schule schon gut gefallen hat und ich auch einen guten Lehrer hatte.

Solltest du aber die richtige Techniker Schule meinen, die 2 Jahre auf Vollzeitbasis oder 4 auf Teilzeitbasis dauert ist es auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.

Den Techniker über Fernstudium zu machen wird bestimmt nicht so einfach aber falls du die Schule auf Teilzeit machst, musst du, glaube ich, nur 60% anwesend sein.


----------



## Tobias2k9 (27 Januar 2009)

Ja meine den "richtigen" Techniker...

Habe mal bei ILS geschaut.

Dauer:42Monate

Man kann auch kostenfrei um 2 Jahre überziehen.

Kosten: 138€ Monatlich wobei es viele diverse Vergünstigungen gibt...Findet ihr den Preis gerechtfertigt ? Wie sieht es eig. aus wenn ich abbreche muss ich die Gebühren dann noch weiterbezahlen ? Ist alles so kompliziert und undurchsichtig erhalte zu diesen Thematiken auch keinerlei aufschluss dort.

Ansonsten finde ich persönlich das Angebot ganz gut denn 

a) Kann ich mir Zeit lassen, auch wenn ich im Ausland bin
b) Sind 138€ im Monat nicht die Welt mit div. vergünstigungen denke ich kommt man so um die 100€.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## kermit (27 Januar 2009)

bei SGD kannste alle viertel Jahr abbrechen (was ja eigentlich nicht Dein Ziel sein sollte). Denke, das ist bei ILS genauso ...

Dass es einen staatlich geprüften Automatisierungstechniker gibt ist mir zwar neu, aber dürfte zeitgemäß sein. Problematik bei Fernunterricht ist halt, dass Du entweder sehr interressiert sein musst oder das meisste des Stoffs ohnehin schon wissen musst und den Unterricht wirklich nur noch nebenher machen brauchst. Wobei zu der ein oder anderen Frage Dich sicherlich auch dieses Forum unterstützen mag ...


----------



## kermit (27 Januar 2009)

PS: gegenüber der Fernschule ist eine Techniker-Abendschule wie z.B. die Werner-Siemens-Schule in Stuttgart nahezu kostenlos ...


----------



## Homer79 (28 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also Fernstudium stelle ich mehr auch sehr schwer vor. Hab die Meisterschule auch nebenbei gemacht und das war schon nicht immer ganz einfach und als Fernstudium musste Dich ja noch mehr hinsetzen. Oder Du hasts wirklich darauf, dann sollte das so gehen.

Ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Entscheidung, so oder so...Viel Glück dann


----------



## Sash7770 (28 Januar 2009)

Morgen....

Also ich habe meinen Techniker bei der ILS angefangen. Nach einem Jahr kam dann der Sohnemann zur Welt und ich hatte keine Zeit mehr. Ich kann nur sage es ist möglich wenn man feste Arbeitzeiten und ansonsten viel Zeit hat. 

Habe dann meinen Techniker in Vollzeit gemacht, 2 Jahr, staatlich geprüfter Elektrotechniker Fachrichtung Datenkommunikationstechnik. War die richtige Entscheidung....

Nur schade das ich mein Geld bei der ILS verschwendet habe..

MFG


----------



## TimoK (28 Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

zum Thema SPS-Techniker: Ich habe diesen gemacht und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Es macht aber nur Sinn, wenn noch nicht wirkliche Vorkenntnisse vorhanden sind ( Nur die Schulungen während der Ausbildung, und die waren nicht besonders gut...). Allerdings wird beim SPS-Techniker mehr SPS-Wissen vermittelt als beim "richtigen Techniker"!
Die Prüfung ist das eine -  Das Wissen, dass auch während der Weiterbildung vermittelt wird, ist jedoch westentlich mehr!

Ich mache zur Zeit den staatl. gepr. Techniker per Abendschulausbildung. Hier wird im Bereich SPS von den 4 Jahren gerade mal 1 Jahr etwas vermittelt, und das auch nicht wirklich intensiv.
Allerdings werden beim Techniker jede Menge anderes - wichtiges - Wissen vermittelt, was sicherlich nützlich für den Job ist. Für das Programmieren hilft es aber nicht viel.

Ich kann hier allerdings das Fernstudium nur bedingt empfehlen. Ich finde es anspruchsvoll genug, 2 Mal pro Woche nochmal in die Schule zu gehen, wenn ich mich hierzu selber aufraffen müsste, um zu Hause zu lernen, ist es noc westenlich schwerer, zumal ich mich so auch schlecht mit Kollegen abstimmen kann.
Wie schon gesagt, der Techniker ist in der "normalen" Lernform kostenlos!

Gruss
Timo


----------



## da_kine (28 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich stand vor ca. 2 Jahren auch vor der Entscheidung ob Vollzeit, Teilzeit oder Fernstudium. Hab dann viel hin- und herüberlegt und mich letzendlich für die Teilzeitform an der staatlichen hier in München entschieden.
Trotz meiner Reisetätigkeit bin ich jetzt im 2ten Jahr Abendschule und das ganz erfolgreich.
Das Fernstudium hab ich damals als erstes Ausgeschlossen, nachdem ich die Unterlagen von Bekannten mal miteinander Verglichen habe. Von denen hat jeweils einer seinen Techniker an der DAA und der andere an der staatlichen gemacht. Was bei der DAA nicht gelehrt wird ist teilweise schon heftig. Ausserdem sind die Abschlüsse die hier vergeben werden teilweise nicht so anerkannt wie die der Teilzeit / Vollzeit.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Sash7770 (28 Januar 2009)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich mache zur Zeit den staatl. gepr. Techniker per Abendschulausbildung. Hier wird im Bereich SPS von den 4 Jahren gerade mal 1 Jahr etwas vermittelt, und das auch nicht wirklich intensiv.
> 
> ...


 
Das war bei mir nicht so. Während der Vollzeitausbildung, 2 Jahre, ist auch die ganze Zeit SPS-Technik Thema gewesen. Es wurde alles Grundlegende vermittelt. Was natürlich für die Praxis nicht ausreichend ist. Da fehlt dann doch die Erfahrung. Die muß man sammeln!


----------



## Kala Schnikov (18 Februar 2009)

Also ich meinen Techniker 4 Jahre Teilzeit gemacht. Habs nicht bereut.
Bin 3 mal in der Woche in die Schule gegangen.

Es erfordert schon seeehhr viel Ergeiz, sich bei einem Fernstudium nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag abends hinzusetzen und Wissen anzueignen.
Ich könnte das nicht - zumindest nicht 2 oder mehr Jahre am Stück.
Da ist so eine Schule doch wesentlich angenehmer.


----------

